# 1966 GTO valley pan



## sonic22 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hey Guys,

As I mentioned I have my 66 389 tri power engine pulled and doing some work on it with my mechanic(fixing the rear main seal leak) Attached below is the valley pan that we think needs to be replaced. I have looked at OPGI and other aftermarket valley pans but it seems that most of the valley pans have the corner hole in the lower left where the one on my 389 engine is in the upper left. I am having a hard time finding a replacement valley pan for my configuration. 

Do you guys have any thoughts or by looking at the picture posted think I need to replace it? My thought is I only want to pull the engine once and if I'm going to do it might as well get everything done now. For some reason just having a hard time finding an aftermarket or used valley pan . Appreciate as always your inputs form this form. Thanks

Sonic 22


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

You are going to have a hard time finding that valley pan I needed the same one and nobody remakes it and none of the wreckers I checked with had one either.
Mine came back from the engine builder all rusted and I had to soak it for about a week in rust eater.
You are going to have to clean that one up and repair it.
Paint stripper on the outside, not sure if those gobs of sealant are plugging holes if so weld them up and grind them smooth.
It is a clamshell but don't drill the spot welds and open it, without a jig it will warp and won't seal if you try to weld it back up.
Don't use steel wool or wire brushes Scotch Brites or sandpaper only.
Here are some pics of mine before and after.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2. Hot-tank it, de-rust it, hammer the flanges straight, paint it and re-use. I recommend rust remover only,,,,no abrasives of any kind.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

For sure, you don't want to get anything abrasive inside the clamshell that can dislodge and fall into the engine.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

This be too late as this is an older post but take a look on E-Bay. I have seen early model valley covers offered at various times.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey Shader
first time posters offering parts or cars FS is a violation of forum rules.

Requirement:
In order to post a For Sale Item, or inquire to purchase a For Sale Item you must first accumulate a minimum of 20 NON PADDED posts. If you join this forum and try and circumvent the For Sale rules by posting an item in another area of forum you will be removed from the forum. If it is determined you are post padding, your padded posts will be removed.
The above post is acceptable, welcome to the forum.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

Goat Roper,
Thanks for the info, I figured that's why my post was removed. A lot to navigate here and I didn't read the rules. I didn't join to sell parts, it was just the timing. Great forum, a lot of good info!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

No problem, I deleted a dealer first time post earlier.
The mods are pretty lenient but without this rule the forum would be overrun with spammers and unscrupulous sellers.
Thanks for understanding and again welcome to the forum.
Once you are an established poster feel free to post in the For Sale page on the forum.


----------

